# I am not a knife maker....



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Got a sweet blade from State Vet (Stumpy) a few weeks ago. Been messing up good wood ever since trying to do his blade work justice. Don't think I quite hit the mark, but this handel is going to stay on the blade. 
Again, poor pics as the handel has a very glossy finish. The wood is stabilized Hawaiian Koa and is beautifull as well as waterproof. Sure was a pain to sand/conture. State Vet makes it look easy,,,, it's NOT. Thanks stumpy for the cool blade and the help along the way. This will stay in the family for ever.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it's very nice ET.





FishBone


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

It sure looks nice from here ET. Way to go.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it

one thing, careful on the glass finishes..you do not want a slippery knife handle


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work ET!! I think it looks just fine Mate!! I understand just how hard it is, I have a blade i been working on for 3 months on and off and can not make up my mind how or what i will use for handle material..


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Man looks great!, sorry I missed this when you first posted it, been working way too much


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice


----------

